# Salt creek



## FatDan (Dec 30, 2012)

Any one ever fish salt creek for Muskie.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

not on purpose...i caught one about 4 years ago that was 22". i live 3 miles from a big stretch that we hit pretty often. kids like to fish, swim. i havent seen another one since. might have better luck fishing below the damn in richmondale to the scioto.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

if you are talking about salt creek that dumps into the Muskingum river then yes there are muskies and pike that come up in the creek. There are muskies in the Muskingum river. I have caught pike up in the wakatomaka creek when the water is up and normally in the spring. I have never caught any musky but they are there.


----------

